# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Bristol Aquarists Society Annual Show 2010

## AquaticQuotient.com

Bristol Aquarists Society (BAS) have announced the date of this year's annual show. 

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

